# 1986 Nissan Extended Cab Parts Needed



## BKJ (May 18, 2011)

I am looking for a jack and jack handle. The jack handle mounts behind the jump seats and also raises and lowers the spare tire. Any suggestions or ideas on where I can find these items. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get new from Nissan or used from a salvage yard. If you want to see what's available from Nissan, go to Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com and look up "Hardbody truck 86.5-94," click on "genuine Nissan Parts," go to the "Miscellaneous" section to section "995: Tool Kit."


----------



## BKJ (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, was looking for a site like that.


----------

